# Baby Cockatiels



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

The Babies Are 4 Weeks Old Now Fully Feathered And Starting To Fly So They Are Ready To Move To A Cage! They Are All Gaining Weight With The Biggest At 72 Grams And Smallest 62 Grams.
















The Cinnamon Pearl Pied Girl









The Male Pied

















The Pearl Pied Girl


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry Bout The Bad Quality Talk About Squirmy And Won't Sit Still


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank You They Have Gotten Really Big Withing A Week!


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

Omg they are so cute <3 I wish I live where you lived so I could buy one


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

Rainbow Tiel said:


> Omg they are so cute <3 I wish I live where you lived so I could buy one


Same! My Admiral needs a buddy!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I would keep one but i have 2 pairs and waiting on to breed my whiteface pair so i can keep a whiteface pied! And my other pair has eggs


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Heres Better Pics Taken With My Ipod I Moved Them To A Cage Today And They Are Already Eatten Seed And Even 1 Has Perched!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

So when do I come get that little cinnamon/pearl/pied girl? I wan't her now! LOL, but dont have the money yet, nor do I belive she is ready.

Think I will name her Diva!

dose she have any splits you know about?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

She Should Be Ready In 4 Weeks She Is The Only One So Far Eatting Seed And Filling Her Crop And Almost Down To 2 Feedings A Day! She isn't split for anything unless parents had hidden splits. So I Would Say End Of June Or Earlier She Should Be Weaned


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

4birdsnc you will have a Ziva and Diva! LOL


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Cool! Now the hard part.... I have to tell my wife! LOL.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous and getting big


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW they are so pretty.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Good Luck 4birdsnc Let Me Know For Some Reason You Can't Get Her!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Telling the spouse is always the hard part! I usually take him to the store and show him how MUCH I want said bird and then its pretty much a done deal lol.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just sneek them in and say " She's been here for ages". lol


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I still do the little kid "Look what followed me home! Can I keep it?" This little one is worth it... she is adorable. I don't see any reason I will not be able to... I have a travel cage, and a cage to quarintine, and It's my money.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

She is still small but catching up and stuffing crop with seed! I just hope i can meet you half way as i have been busy with work and only off on sats and sundays. I am not even sure what halfway would be?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know what halfway would be either. I understand busy, I am a full time student at the age of 35 with three kids that play baseball, and a wife who likes me to do little projects around the house when I have free time (yeah right!)


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

crazy4tiels88 said:


> 4birdsnc you will have a Ziva and Diva! LOL


Lol that would be funny... but I mistyped it... I ment Divia. Though I do like the name Diva for a girl teil. I should have named Abby Diva, she sure thinks she is one. But the wife wanted to name the birds after NCIS characters. The only major ones I am missing are Gibbs, Jenny, and Vance and I dont think this little girl is a Jenny.


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

When you said "Divia" my mind went *immediately* to Forever Knight!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL Z, its actualy from the American T.V. Show "Royal Pains".


----------

